# Ever use glue on your eyebrows?



## LoveSxE&Magic (Oct 7, 2010)

it safe though right? this just through me for a loop!

/lib/ckeditor/images/spacer.gif?t=A8LE4JO


----------



## LoveSxE&Magic (Oct 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGEHKibbm2Q&amp;feature=sub


----------



## NGin (Oct 7, 2010)

I have used glue stick many times as i love playing with my eyebrows without shaving them ( and it's cheap to buy a glue stick)

It's safe and produces pretty nice results but I personally prefer plasto wax whenever I can afford it ^^


----------



## llehsal (Oct 7, 2010)

Petrilude on YT has a brilliant video on it.  Check it out.


----------



## NGin (Oct 7, 2010)

oh and if you 're really worried to use glue, soap bar works too.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 8, 2010)

I posted petrilude's glue vid in the another thread.  I've seen a few YT vids using stick blue.  As long as it is washable and waterbased, it is safe.  Probably safer than a bar of soap which can cause irritation.


----------



## katana (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes you can safely use stick glue on your eyebrows. If you use soap something like Pears (The transparent orange bars) or other glycerin soaps work best.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2010)

I've used Elmer's stick on my brows before and it works wonderfully.


----------



## sarah_elizabeth (Oct 11, 2010)

if you use glue stick then remove the glue by pulling it WITH the direction of hair. i did without in a stupid moment and wow... pain pain pain!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 11, 2010)

LOL!!! Yea, but I used makeup remover and wiped in the direction of the hair. Good note though.


----------



## Karren (Oct 11, 2010)

I played around with them but decided I would just use what I have...


----------

